# Zeilenumbruch in einer SWT TableItem



## Guest (10. Okt 2003)

Hallo,

ich benutze ein JFace TableViewer, um eine Tabelle zu erstellen.
Als Inhalt soll jede Zeile einen String haben, der über mehrere Zeilen geht.
Also  z.B. 


```
tableItem.setText("Hier steht ein String\n der einen Zeilenumbruch hat ");
```

Aber in der Tabelle wird der Umbruch nie realisiert. 

Kennt da jemand die Lösung?

Und vielleicht noch eine Topic Anfrage.
Wie wäre es mit einer SWT/JFace Rubrik?

ckihm


----------



## Guest (13. Okt 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Antwort auf meine Frage in einem offiziellen SWT Newsletter gefungen:



> Ania,
> 
> Resizable columns happen for free, just create some TableColumns with the
> Table as the parent, and Table.setHeaderVisible(true).
> ...



Grüße
christian


----------

